# Slow Car/Slow Build



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*This will be my air build up and install thread. *

First many thanks to Andrew at ORT for the top notch customer service and quick shipping. Best service I've ever had. He even put up with my constant emails and calls :thumbup:

The front struts just arrived today. As soon as I saw the thread for the new AirLift Performance struts, I immediately placed a pre order. Hyped to have the adjustable camber and retain adjustable dampening as my B&G's have. 

Rear bags are RE-5's with IDF brackets. ELevel management with touch pad, 3 gallon seamless and a 444c. I'm waiting on the tank and lines but everything should be good to install this weekend. Very excited. 
I have a pretty clean and simple trunk set up planned. 

Stay tuned for the build.










The car is a 2002 TDI. Minimal stuff so far: IDF drop plates, B&G RS2's, CCW's


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking good already :thumbup:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just want someone to install these already! watching


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

theguy831 said:


> I just want someone to install these already! watching


This this this this this.


Very interested in this build.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

DEZL_DUB said:


> First many thanks to Andrew at ORT for the top notch customer service and quick shipping. Best service I've ever had. He even put up with my constant emails and calls :thumbup:


Thanks Derek! 

The tank and line should be there today, keep me posted with pictures :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Progress for today 

B&G's out. New struts in 



















I'll probably need to notch the passenger side 










IDF Brackets installed. 

Rivnuts in 










and brackets


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking Good!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

The removable adjustment knobs on the front struts are pretty neat 



















Frame notch. No shot of the completed piece welded in yet. 



















Front sensors in










The bag clearance to the muffler on the rear driver side was too close. Performed the common TDI "mufflerectomy" mod to gain a bit more clearance. I was planning on doing it later down the road anyways.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Question!
How did you get the rivnut or nutsert in there for the rear bags.?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

sponcar said:


> Question!
> How did you get the rivnut or nutsert in there for the rear bags.?



That silver wrench looking thing is the tool you use to set the rivnut in. You press it into the drilled hole and tighten down with another wrench. The bottom part of the nut expands out as its compressed and sets in.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

DEZL_DUB said:


> That silver wrench looking thing is the tool you use to set the rivnut in. You press it into the drilled hole and tighten down with another wrench. The bottom part of the nut expands out as its compressed and sets in.


is this the same tool needed for the air lift tapered sleeves? I have a feeling I didn't get this tool with my kit


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

hmm not sure on that one. 
The bracket kit I used that same one pictured from IDF and included the tool. Im using RE-5 bags so your setup is a bit different. I'm sure you can find a way to make your own tool. Its a pretty simple process. 

EDIT: found one 
http://www.carolinarovers.info/croc-stuff/tips/259-make-your-own-rivnut-tool


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

DEZL_DUB said:


> hmm not sure on that one.
> The bracket kit I used that same one pictured from IDF and included the tool. Im using RE-5 bags so your setup is a bit different. I'm sure you can find a way to make your own tool. Its a pretty simple process.
> 
> EDIT: found one
> http://www.carolinarovers.info/croc-stuff/tips/259-make-your-own-rivnut-tool


thanks a million!:beer:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

sponcar said:


> thanks a million!:beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Front fit is almost there


----------



## Igotdabluez (Aug 15, 2011)

really interested in the new airlift struts 

want to see more of how they on your car when you are done. 

i have the slam Xls on my car and did R32 LCA/spindles for the the camber and extra lows not sure if it would be worth me switch to the new struts. my front fitment is pretty spot on.

definitely gonna keep up with this thread keep up the good work:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Igotdabluez said:


> really interested in the new airlift struts
> 
> want to see more of how they on your car when you are done.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah adjustable front camber is new thing for me. That photo is maxed out negative camber. I think I heard that's somewhere around -3* 
I wonder how much camber one would get with running these and the LCA's. 
Hammered out the pinch welds to see if that will help get it down that last inch or so, it's so close to where I want it. 
More photos coming :beer:


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Thanks! Yeah adjustable front camber is new thing for me. That photo is maxed out negative camber. I think I heard that's somewhere around -3*
> I wonder how much camber one would get with running these and the LCA's.
> Hammered out the pinch welds to see if that will help get it down that last inch or so, it's so close to where I want it.
> More photos coming :beer:


Careful of the bag clearance when on max camber.


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Thanks! Yeah adjustable front camber is new thing for me. That photo is maxed out negative camber. I think I heard that's somewhere around -3*
> I wonder how much camber one would get with running these and the LCA's.
> Hammered out the pinch welds to see if that will help get it down that last inch or so, it's so close to where I want it.
> More photos coming :beer:


I have the idf control arms. And I just received my performance bags to replace my slam xls. 

I'll be installing them once the snow clears up. So we will see how much camber I get.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

low n slow euro said:


> Careful of the bag clearance when on max camber.


Plenty of room to spare 



chrisgti03 said:


> I have the idf control arms. And I just received my performance bags to replace my slam xls.
> 
> I'll be installing them once the snow clears up. So we will see how much camber I get.


NICE. Yeah I am curious to see how much one would get running LCA's plus the struts. Somewhere around -4 or 5*?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Visited the Accuair HQ. Right down the street from the shop. Only thing left is to finish the false floor cover and carpet. 

Proper photos soon.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Didn't realize that upload was such poor quality. :banghead:

Try again. 

Install went very smooth. A few minor things need to be done in order to fix the fitment but I'm very happy with it. 

Never driven or rode in a car with air before but what a difference coming from the B&G's.


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

Can you show a front or rear shot of the amount of camber you have from the struts?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

car looks great man. shave that front rub :thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Twilliams83 said:


> car looks great man. shave that front rub :thumbup:


Thanks! Very minimal body work is next on the list. 



low n slow euro said:


> Can you show a front or rear shot of the amount of camber you have from the struts?


Sure thing. This is maxed negative camber on the front struts. Plenty of clearance between wheel and bag. That's with an 18x9 et22 up front. 

Not sure on the exact degree but it fixes the " aired out positive camber". This is with stock LCA's, and everything. TT Sway. 
Rear is around -3 or 4*
Excuse the jacked up fenders :laugh:


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

Are you spun all the way down? Whats your max lift spun all the way down? haha sorry for all the questions but you're the first person to have posted a build with these on so far lol


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

low n slow euro said:


> Are you spun all the way down? Whats your max lift spun all the way down? haha sorry for all the questions but you're the first person to have posted a build with these on so far lol


The front struts bodies aren't all the way down. They probably have about 1/1.5" left I believe. Close to what they were out of the box. As for the lift, I thought both the front and rear would have more lift honestly. The front max height is probably 2" maybe 2.5" gap between the tire and fender. Rear is about 3.5" or 4. I was looking forward to driving around monster truck style but they don't go that high unfortunately.

EDIT: Forgot I had a photo. This is all the way up, all corners. IDF plates make the rear look all goofy


----------



## Igotdabluez (Aug 15, 2011)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Thanks! Yeah adjustable front camber is new thing for me. That photo is maxed out negative camber. I think I heard that's somewhere around -3*
> I wonder how much camber one would get with running these and the LCA's.
> Hammered out the pinch welds to see if that will help get it down that last inch or so, it's so close to where I want it.
> More photos coming :beer:


its looking really good. I'm laying subframe right so i couldn't even go any lower lol

but i still wonder if more camber could be accomplished maybe open the possibility to running wider front wheels I'm currently running 18x9.5 et 23 all around. should be going up 18x9.5 et 20 and 18x10.5 et 20 in a couple months


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Trunk is done


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

any pictures of sensor placements?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

harley06 said:


> any pictures of sensor placements?


I do of the rear. None of the front that I could find.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

I tried using some sound deadening underneath my false floor to try and quiet the compressor noise a bit more. Even with the isolators it's a bit louder than I'd like. A really quick job. Though it didn't really seem to quiet it down at all.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Igotdabluez said:


> its looking really good. I'm laying subframe right so i couldn't even go any lower lol
> 
> but i still wonder if more camber could be accomplished maybe open the possibility to running wider front wheels I'm currently running 18x9.5 et 23 all around. should be going up 18x9.5 et 20 and 18x10.5 et 20 in a couple months


Comparing those specs to mine, it would looks like those fronts would sit just about flush if not 5mm or less past the front fenders. The rears would poke a bit more. I'd like run a 9.5 et 22 front, 10 et 30 for my next set.


----------

